

Leak Exposes Hollywood’s Global Anti-Piracy Strategy - Maxious
http://torrentfreak.com/leak-exposes-hollywoods-global-anti-piracy-strategy-141212/

======
paulhauggis
It's funny how nobody seems to care about privacy anymore. A site was hacked,
and private conversations and emails are spread around the mainstream
media...and everyone just accepts it.

It's good to know that warrants are pretty much useless. If I want to get
information out of someone..I can just hack into their systems/get malware
installed on their computers and freely use the information and anything I've
recorded to crucify them in public and maybe even in court.

~~~
FreeKill
The data was hacked, true. I also wish hackers respected people's privacy, but
they don't appear to share that sentiment.

If the people responsible are ever apprehended, I'm sure they will face
substantial jail time or worse, depending on their country.

None of this information leaked would stand up in court, as it should be,
because it was attained by illegal means.

With all that said, just like any other piece of information in history that
is leaked to the press, from government documents to private communications,
if it has news value, it is reported on. Doesn't justify what the hackers did,
but collectively sticking our heads in the sand about the contents of the
hack, simply because we disagree with the way it was attained, is idealistic
fantasy with no basis in reality. On that premise, any piece of information
ever leaked by a whistleblower would have had to have been discarded
immediately because it was illegally obtained. Sure, I agree that a lot of the
stuff reported in this Sony hack, like Joel McHale wanting a discount on
televisions, may not have been newsworthy. That's certainly up for debate, but
clearly this information is newsworthy and I don't see any reason why the
media shouldn't report on it, the media didn't do the hacking....

~~~
paulhauggis
"Doesn't justify what the hackers did, but collectively sticking our heads in
the sand about the contents of the hack, simply because we disagree with the
way it was attained, is idealistic fantasy with no basis in reality."

Which is why hackers keep doing it. I'm glad I'm tech savvy. It's pretty easy
to destroy a company or a person you don't like..Just knock out their wireless
hotspot, collect private information, release anonymously, and repeat.

Don't complain when cameras are installed everywhere and more of our privacy
is taken away. You already just admit that it doesn't seem to matter to you.

"None of this information leaked would stand up in court, as it should be,
because it was attained by illegal means."

This doesn't matter anymore. People are tried and found guilty by social
justice warriors and other social networking mobs. Hastag propaganda has
become the norm.

I thought there were at least some smart people left in the US, but now it
really makes me wonder. I can sway public opinion (for political or monetary
gain) pretty easily through almost all Social networks.

